# February 10th, 2012 PCD!



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got the email from my CA that my PCD date is 2/10/12. Car is being built currently, and will have to sit a while before we get to meet, but such is the cost of a Performance Center Delivery 

Can't believe how fast this has all come together. I ordered the car Monday, and it entered production on Tuesday. :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Look forward to meeting you in February.


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

I-Won-Today said:


> Congrats! Look forward to meeting you in February.


I dropped by the Performance Center the Monday before Thanksgiving to ask a few questions. I was in town for Thanksgiving with my family. I grew up in Greenville and have a cousin who worked in Logistics at the plant from before they even produced the first 3 series, so I've always wanted to own a BMW. Getting to pick up my first BMW at the Performance Center is truly a dream come true!


----------



## CLTBimmerBri (Nov 23, 2011)

I am scheduled on 2/10/12 as well to get my M3 Convertible at the performance center. It seems like it's going to take forever but this my Christmas present to myself  I have a feeling this will be the last time I ever take delivery at the dealership again. C-ya there


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

CLTBimmerBri said:


> I am scheduled on 2/10/12 as well to get my M3 Convertible at the performance center. It seems like it's going to take forever but this my Christmas present to myself  I have a feeling this will be the last time I ever take delivery at the dealership again. C-ya there


Congrats :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you too!


----------



## darchmanz (Mar 30, 2011)

My car's are scheduled to hit Georgia on 12/12 and I have requeted pcd. Does anyone have an idea how long of a wait I will have to schedule a pickup?

Thanks


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

darchmanz said:


> My car's are scheduled to hit Georgia on 12/12 and I have requeted pcd. Does anyone have an idea how long of a wait I will have to schedule a pickup?
> 
> Thanks


Your CA should have that info for you. Mine has been really good at keeping me abreast of updates.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

darchmanz said:


> My car's are scheduled to hit Georgia on 12/12 and I have requeted pcd. Does anyone have an idea how long of a wait I will have to schedule a pickup?
> 
> Thanks


It was about ten calendar days after my car hit port that my CA was able to confirm/get a PCD date.


----------



## CLTBimmerBri (Nov 23, 2011)

Feb 10th seems like it's still a long ways away. Esp since my M is on the boat crossing the atlantic


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

CLTBimmerBri said:


> Feb 10th seems like it's still a long ways away. Esp since my M is on the boat crossing the atlantic


My car is currently on the California Highway crossing the Atlantic. Such are the vagaries of the PCD scheduling process. I'm not going to complain, though. I ordered a convertible in the middle of the winter, and will get it with only two or three weeks left of (Northern Florida) winter.


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

This is turning into a roll call thread....I'm picking up my 740 on 2/10/12 as well!


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome! I'll see you there.


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

Go Noles


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

andyray1983 said:


> go noles


+1


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wait a second, 1983. Did you go to FSU? Maybe matriculate in 2001?


----------



## CLTBimmerBri (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome Andyray1983. Its defiantly turning into a role call but who cares....it's going to be an awesome day in Feb.


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

NewNole2001 said:


> Wait a second, 1983. Did you go to FSU? Maybe matriculate in 2001?


I graduated 2000 from FSU.

1983 is somewhat irrelevant, actually the year of my first boat....


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

andyray1983 said:


> I graduated 2000 from FSU.
> 
> 1983 is somewhat irrelevant, actually the year of my first boat....


Well, then I missed ya' by a year.


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 31, 2005)

andyray1983 said:


> This is turning into a roll call thread....I'm picking up my 740 on 2/10/12 as well!


Wil see you there too... Picking up our 1M on that day.


----------



## NewNole2001 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ayrton said:


> Wil see you there too... Picking up our 1M on that day.


Lucky!


----------



## CLTBimmerBri (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome See you there. I can't believe it's almost Friday. I can't wait to get there and see my new M3 Convertible


----------

